# (TV1 TV2 RF out) modulation problem



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

The RF out (TV1/TV2) connector of the VIP-622 is connected through a A/B switch to select between the Dish receiver and a modulated DVD source. The problem is that the modulator that is sending my DVD video is modulated to either channel 3 or 4 and the VIP 622 will not modulate on these channels like the 522 did. Now I have to switch the A/B switch and then turn every TV in the house to channel 3 to get DVD picture, the old system with the 522 receiver was a simple switch from the A/B switch to get the change.

First off why did Dish do this, the standard has always been channel 3, even their last gen receivers used channel 3, all VCR's use channel 3, are they purposely stupid or lazy engineering, did they not realize there are other setup possibilities and existing equipment interface necessities?

OK, enough of the rant, anybody got an idea for a workaround, a converter or a new RF modulator that will do channels 24 and above?

Anything at all could be helpful

Thanks.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Remove the A/B switch and never use it again. Use a plain splitter as a combiner so that the coax that used to come OUT of the A/B switch is the single (input) side of the splitter and the two inputs that had gone to the switch go to the two "outputs" of the splitter. If one TV in the house wants to watch the DVD, they turn to channel 3. If another TV on the same coax wants to watch either TV on the 622, they change to the appropriate channel on their TV. All three outputs are then available independently to every TV on the coax.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

CABill said:


> Remove the A/B switch and never use it again. Use a plain splitter as a combiner so that the coax that used to come OUT of the A/B switch is the single (input) side of the splitter and the two inputs that had gone to the switch go to the two "outputs" of the splitter. If one TV in the house wants to watch the DVD, they turn to channel 3. If another TV on the same coax wants to watch either TV on the 622, they change to the appropriate channel on their TV. All three outputs are then available independently to every TV on the coax.


He's got it right. This is hwat you need to do. Sounds like a cool setup....DVD throughout the house, that is. :sure:


----------



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

The old way was much easier, I'm single so there's never a time when I need to watch different programs in different rooms and I have 6 TV's, each one has to have the channel changed to get to DVD video now. The old way is much better, with my wireless Airpanel I could switch everything from anywhere in the house with a single macro command, now it’s impossible unless I have a IR blaster in every room and write a whole now string of commands.

What I really need is a modulator for my DVD player that will match the VIP622 or some workaround on the VIP622 output. Still don’t know why the 622 won’t modulate to CH 3, It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Manke (Dec 27, 2005)

kingdaddy said:


> The old way was much easier, I'm single so there's never a time when I need to watch different programs in different rooms and I have 6 TV's, each one has to have the channel changed to get to DVD video now. The old way is much better, with my wireless Airpanel I could switch everything from anywhere in the house with a single macro command, now it's impossible unless I have a IR blaster in every room and write a whole now string of commands.
> 
> What I really need is a modulator for my DVD player that will match the VIP622 or some workaround on the VIP622 output. Still don't know why the 622 won't modulate to CH 3, It makes no sense to me.


Most of us like the fact that we can watch anything anywhere without worrying about switches. I understand that in your case this may not be the case. Buy a modulator from Radio Shack 15-2526 $29.99 and connect it to the 622 Vid/Audio outs on TV2 and you have what you want, Channel 3 output off of 622 TV2.


----------



## svwspider (Jan 19, 2008)

Manke said:


> Most of us like the fact that we can watch anything anywhere without worrying about switches. I understand that in your case this may not be the case. Buy a modulator from Radio Shack 15-2526 $29.99 and connect it to the 622 Vid/Audio outs on TV2 and you have what you want, Channel 3 output off of 622 TV2.


A better choice for a modulator can be found at SmartHome.com


----------



## svwspider (Jan 19, 2008)

I have to add now that I've setup both the 722 and the 222 both dual mode, that the modulated output produces very poor signal quality. I have a couple older (3-4 years) channel vision single output modulators that do a much better job with regard to signal quality. I have the units TV1 connected via HDMI to my two HDTV's (Panny Plasmas - 42") and frankly the PQ isn't all that great in HD either. Sure it looks good, but the off air HD is phenomenal on these sets and I'm a bit disappointed, or more than just a bit. I've tried 720P and 1080i with little to no discernible difference.

Frankly, after just coming back to Dish, due to the flexible dual tuner receivers which I like, I believe I had better signal quality with DirecTV. The only changes I've made in my entire distribution system is going to Dish.......

Seems like I gained flexibility at the expense of PQ. Yet, in all fairness, when I use my
modulators to distribute the TV2 outputs, the SD signal fed on both seem to be the equal of DirecTV for modulation. But SD fed direct to the TV (via TV1) is not as good as DirecTV's SD PQ either. I've tried all the settings I can find and still a bit disappointed.

Any suggestions?

P.S. Another thing, the installer said that 65 or thereabouts was all the signal strength I was going to get (Southern Indiana) yet I recall from my old Dish days and DirecTV, I always had mid 90's or even 100 when I lived in Dayton, OH. Does this sound right?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Sounds roughly equivalent, though you should not expect the E* and D* equipment to read the same. Dish is changing the signal scale on most receivers to make the readings consistent across model lines. Look for verbiage like "Signal Meter has been modified" and the scale with markings for "0 10 25...". Based on posts I've seen, the new scale is about 30 points lower than the old. You're getting excellent signal. I would suggest making sure 129°, which has the weakest of the satellites, is well above the threshhold of 17 points.


----------



## svwspider (Jan 19, 2008)

BobaBird said:


> Sounds roughly equivalent, though you should not expect the E* and D* equipment to read the same. Dish is changing the signal scale on most receivers to make the readings consistent across model lines. Look for verbiage like "Signal Meter has been modified" and the scale with markings for "0 10 25...". Based on posts I've seen, the new scale is about 30 points lower than the old. You're getting excellent signal. I would suggest making sure 129°, which has the weakest of the satellites, is well above the threshhold of 17 points.


Thanks...

With regard to the modulation concerns (both units TV2 out), as I'm still using OTA
signal into my distribution system (not all locals - Digital sub carriers - are on Dish Locals) I may be getting a lot of interference below channel 60. I have a block on
the antenna OTA feed so that everything above 60 is blocked giving me a clean 
area to insert channel 65 & 69 which I'm doing. My setup allows me to watch OTA, sat, and the modulated sat signals on all 8 TV sets (2 of which are HD).

If I didn't have OTA runing into my system, can anyone vouch for a good clean modulated signal coing from their 722 or 222 and what would be the best channels to select?


----------



## crazypat (Mar 10, 2006)

svwspider said:


> I have to add now that I've setup both the 722 and the 222 both dual mode, that the modulated output produces very poor signal quality. I have a couple older (3-4 years) channel vision single output modulators that do a much better job with regard to signal quality. I have the units TV1 connected via HDMI to my two HDTV's (Panny Plasmas - 42") and frankly the PQ isn't all that great in HD either. Sure it looks good, but the off air HD is phenomenal on these sets and I'm a bit disappointed, or more than just a bit. I've tried 720P and 1080i with little to no discernible difference.
> 
> Frankly, after just coming back to Dish, due to the flexible dual tuner receivers which I like, I believe I had better signal quality with DirecTV. The only changes I've made in my entire distribution system is going to Dish.......
> 
> ...


I turn down my sharpness level to 0 and the contrast to about 30 to 40. This makes the picture much more watchable.


----------



## crazypat (Mar 10, 2006)

kingdaddy said:


> The old way was much easier, I'm single so there's never a time when I need to watch different programs in different rooms and I have 6 TV's, each one has to have the channel changed to get to DVD video now. The old way is much better, with my wireless Airpanel I could switch everything from anywhere in the house with a single macro command, now it's impossible unless I have a IR blaster in every room and write a whole now string of commands.
> 
> What I really need is a modulator for my DVD player that will match the VIP622 or some workaround on the VIP622 output. Still don't know why the 622 won't modulate to CH 3, It makes no sense to me.


I can't see how your old method is easier. I send my DVD signal through a modulator on channel 4 into one side of a combiner/splitter and my 622 RF output into the other side. It is then sent over one coax to all TVs in the house. Just change the channel on the TV to whatever you want to watch. DVD, 622 tuner #1, or 622 tuner #2. Doesn't get much easier than that.


----------

